# On lockdown in California



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Mar 22, 2020)

Had a little time on my hands and at the point of restoring all of my parts for assembly so I hand sanded my 50’ Schwinn frame. (For some reason Jasco wasn’t effective) I have a little more paint removal left.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm betting a lot of 'shelved projects' might start seeing the light of day.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2020)

Definitely.
I’m making some headway on a 1927 Schwinn Excelsior, truss frame model.
It was a red bike that spent its life in the Arizona Sun.
So now, I’m calling it a Rhubarb colored bike. Lol!


----------

